# Installed a circut tester



## rock_breaker (Apr 12, 2020)

In the fifties my father built a 120 volt motor and appliance tester for his shop. In a 3"x6"x9" box he put an ammeter, a 15amp circuit breaker, 2 outlets (1 for the appliance to be checked operationally, the other for circuit continuality) 2 switches and a light socket. The 2 switches  are used to prevent pegging the 10 amp meter.  I finally got some shelving in the shop and  made the decision as to the location of this testing meter. This tester was plugged into the same outlet he had a volt meter plugged into, likewise in my shop. In contrast to the electronic meters we have today it must have 120 volts available. but it will check all the functions except resistance of an appliance without changing tester functions. I have used it on numerous occasions and am glad to have  it finally in a safe location.
Have a good day.
Eay


----------

